# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Rigg in SPO verloren!!!

## derzilp

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern in St. Peter-Ording mein Rigg im Wasser verloren. Es handelt sich um ein 3,7er Curve von Sailloft, einen 400er Skinny von Tecnolimits und einen Gabelbaum von Amex. Falls das jemand finden sollte, bitte ruf mich an oder schreib mir!! 

derzilp@web.de
0179/709 34 15

----------


## Picbuster

Hast Du die Wasserschutzpolizei informiert? Nicht dass Sie einen vermissten Surfer suchen, wenn das Rigg gesichtet wird. Vielleicht ist das Rigg so auch am leichtesten wiederzufinden, denn die sollten die Strmungsverhltnisse am besten kennen.
Viel Glck!

----------


## derzilp

Oh, nein, der Polizei hab ich es nicht gemeldet. Werde ich gleich nachholen. Ich habe es lediglich der Surfschule H2O Bescheid gegeben.

----------


## Danger

Moin! War auch da - hab gar nicht mitbekommen das sowas passiert ist. Mein Kumpel hat sein Sailloft geschrottet nach dem ihm der Skinny gebrochen ist und spter noch sein Brett durchgebrochen - mieser Tag...

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Hey,

shit wie ist dir das den passiert, ist der Mastfu gebrochen !!!

Bin auch oft in SPO und habe guten Kontakt zu Momme und Bernd von der ehemaligen 
Surfakademie...sollte ich was hren melde ich mich sofort !!!!

Bis denne

----------


## derzilp

Ne, gebrochen ist nichts. Die Feder von dem Druckknopf (wei nicht wie das Ding genau heit), der den Pin vom Mastfu in der Verlngerung hlt, ist scheints kaputt gegangen. Dadurch ist mir der Mastfu rausgerutscht. Ich wollte noch irgendwie das Rigg an der Fuschlaufe festbinden, aber dabei habe ich das Board verloren (haben die Jungs von H2O am Strand wieder gefunden!). War nicht so lustig ohne Board im Wasser, zumal es auch schon 20 Uhr war und dunkel wurde...

----------

